

Ask HN: Can I ask for Product reviews at HN - mohanabhishek

I am searching for a product review online but being new in the market none are available. Is HN a place where I can ask this or would I be killed for doing that.
======
1123581321
HN is full of product reviews. "Puppet or Chef?" "Should I get the Dell Linux
laptop?" "What is the best PaaS platform?" "What project management software
do you use?"

A question about a relevant product is welcome in Ask.

------
xauronx
As long as it's at least tangentially relevant you should be fine.

------
gjsriv
Well I won't mind telling if i know about it.

